
3D online library of ancient Egyptian collection - mkempe
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20140501-ucl-petrie-museum-puts-3d-scans-of-ancient-egyptian-collection-online.html
======
stugrey
Some great work by my colleagues at UCL. We also scanned Sir Isaac Newton's
death mask

[http://uclgeomatics.com/2014/02/07/sir-isaac-newton-
in-3d/](http://uclgeomatics.com/2014/02/07/sir-isaac-newton-in-3d/)

~~~
7952
Really cool work. Would be nice to have a scale bar or something to get a
sense of scale.

------
lawlessone
Someone print them :-)

~~~
NIL8
I laughed at your comment and then, a light came on. What if I could create an
Indiana Jones office.

There goes my summer.

------
neotrinity
would have been nice if they added a radiocarbon dating of the artefacts too

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Is radiocarbon appropriate for things less than hundreds of thousands of years
old?

~~~
Jtsummers
Just looked it up again to verify my memory. Most sources I can find indicate
that it's really only useful for up to 40-50k years back. Beyond that, the
amount of carbon-14 is too low to get a good measurement. You'd need to use
other (non-carbon) isotope ratios to get ages further back in time.

[http://geology.cr.usgs.gov/capabilities/gronemtrac/geochron/...](http://geology.cr.usgs.gov/capabilities/gronemtrac/geochron/carbon/tech.html)

via

[http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geology...](http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geology/carbon-14.htm)

